# Question about supplements for raw diet



## Nova&Uschi'sMom (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I switched my 2 GSDs to a full raw diet a few months ago (male 3.5 yrs and female 10 months). Both dogs have always had some raw meat in their diet (e.g. chicken carcass, raw meaty bones) but I finally made the transition to full raw after feeling confident that I knew what I was doing.

Both dogs are doing Fantastic. Healthy, and any signs of previous allergies have dissipated. Healthy weights, good energy, happy and content.

I'm still a newbie at full raw though. We had our annual vet check today and she praised us with our dogs. She also has nothing against raw diet (when some do) and has never pushed anything on us. But she suggested we think about supplements, which I never had before. So I was wondering if anyone has any good resources/scientific papers/websites you could point me to? I just don't want to start giving supplements because the vet told me to, I want to do my research and decide what's best for my dogs. Is there anything in particular that people recommend for Shepherds? The only thing I've ever given is cod liver oil and omega-derm oil. Vet said that the dogs are great now (and young), but when older there could be issues due to raw food not giving the appropriate amounts of different proteins and different things, affecting the heart, etc. Our vet is amazing, so I feel this is something I definitely need to research.

I give a combination of stuff in their raw diet each week including:
chicken carcass
beef (minced)
raw meaty bones
pork bones
green tripe
liver (chicken, beef and pork)
fish (usually salmon)
canned sardines
eggs
yogurt
carrot/spinach/apples (not raw, but pureed and steamed)
pancreas
lung
tongue
heart
hock

Any advice you experienced raw feeders could give me is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 20, 2013)

Impressive diet you have listed. I am not a totally Raw Feeder but Natural Pet Health Care Products for Canine Parvo, Heartworm, Fleas, Worms, Coccidia, Giardia, & More! has an impressive list of supplements and he is raw feeder.

I will suggest you research Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN) for Pets... ldn_4_pets Yahoo group. I take it as it increases the immunity 300%... Skip's Pharmacy in Boca Raton, Fl fills scripts for dogs.

A mineral supplement might be good. Boron & Magnesium help stop arthritis. Both are minerals. Google Magnesium Bicarbonate Water. One absorbs 50% of it vs about 5% of Mag Oxide for example... you can make your own... Add 3 table spoons of plain Milk of Magnesium to a liter of chilled Carbonated Soda or Mineral Water. Shake and let settle twice.. it = 1,500 mg of Magnesium... 1/3 bottle per day without food for humans. Search benefits of Magnesium. 

Cheers,
David


----------

